# Kann mir wer verraten wie mann ein java programm Starten?



## smart444 (25. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe in den letzten wochen ein Tetris spiel mit Java programmiert, meine Frage ist wie öffne ich es. Habe zuvor sowas noch nie gemacht.

mfg
smart


----------



## André Uhres (25. Dez 2010)

Hallo smart,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser FAQ Eintrag: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html

Gruß,
André

PS: herzlich willkommen in unserem Java Forum .


----------



## darekkay (25. Dez 2010)

Falls du es mit Eclipse programmiert hast:
 - Export -> Jar File (oder falls du zusätzliche jar-Pakete benutzt: Runnable Jar File)
 - diese Datei im starten: java -jar deineDatei.jar (im cmd eingeben)


----------



## ARadauer (25. Dez 2010)

Eine ausführbare JAR sollte unter Windows auch mit einem doppelklick startbar sein


----------



## eidel (25. Dez 2010)

Unter Linux auch, sofern als Programm zum Starten die JVM eingestellt ist (meistens Standard).

mfG eidel


----------

